# PF1e Eberron PBEM seeking players



## Kamaloo (Feb 10, 2020)

Hello!

I'm planning to run a pbem in Eberron, using the PF1e rules, some of these conversions, and some house rules. I have a character generation rules page I can link you to in a PM if you're interested, as well as a Discord chat about it, if you're chosen. The game will be run out of groups.io, and an account there is free. You can add your character picture to your handle there. I'll also post your chosen character picture on the cast page of our support site, along with a few details of who they are for the other players.

I'm looking for 2-3 more players. The other players currently include:


a sylph wandslinger (a houseruled swashbuckler archetype)
a human (d'Cannith) artificer
an aasimar "halfling" sorceror
possibly a warforged brawler (might not join)

We'll be starting in Sharn. So far, everyone in the party has been a member of the Keen Company, under Garson Keen, who died on the Day of Mourning, getting his company out of Cyre. They escaped with the fog right on their heels.
Now, two years after the war has ended, they've received a letter... from Garson Keen. He has invited them to Sharn to help solve the mystery of _what really happened on the Day of Mourning?_

I'm looking for people who enjoy writing more than one-line replies. If you have a cool concept, a great backstory, a love of writing, and team spirit, this game is for you!

I'm not posting the character generation rules here, because at this point I'd mainly like to get a feel for your writing style and concepts. If you absolutely _need_ a framework to start with, start with a 15-point ability buy (this has the potential to be altered later, according to my house rules), no evil alignments, and know that 3pp isn't out of the question if it's in my library or on d20pfsrd.

I'll let this recruitment run on several forums until I get the desired number of players - it's definitely NOT "first come, first served," but the sooner you reply, the better. I'll try to answer any questions you may have quickly, but I do work days and can usually only reply on my lunch break or in the evenings.

I'm at  GMT+1, and expect you to post _at least_ once during the week (and you're _very welcome_ to post more often!); I make wrapup posts as quickly as possible, but usually once a week on weekends, to allow those of us who are busy a chance to respond.

I hope you'll join us!


----------

